# Living in Damansara - Is car a necessity?



## shiara (Feb 10, 2009)

Dear All,
I will be moving to Damansara, in Klang Valley. I've heard about the problems with public transport and taxi over there, so is a car necessary? I need opinions before setting aside a sum for car.

Thanks all for your advise.


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

It depends a bit on which part of Damansara you'll be living in, but for the most part, it is served by buses that run roughly every 30-45 minutes during the day (and none after midnight). In reality, if you need a bus after about 9 pm, you'll have a long wait. Taxis are available and you'll need to use them - insist that they use their meter or it can be hard on your budget. From parts of KL, it is difficult to get a taxi that will use a meter (like KLCC or the Pavillion), in which case, you'd be ahead by taking the train to the closest station to home (probably Bangsar) and then taking a taxi from there.

Personally, if I was to move to Damansara, I'd get the car. If you are buying a place there and coming on the MM2H visa, you're allowed to import a car tax-free or purchase one tax-free once you're there. Might be something to consider if this is going to be a permanent move for you.


----------



## galloglaoich (May 22, 2009)

It depends which part of Damansara you will be living in. Buses are cheap and plentiful but crowded.Taxis will try and rip you off.They usually pretend the meter isn't working. 

If you're buying a car,remember driving here for the first time in KL and Malaysia can be quite daunting and dangerous.Not for the faint hearted.Be careful and vigilent at all times and keep looking around you.Cars pop up out of nowhere so go slowish until you get the hang of it.I drive here and always keep to a suitable speed and keep your seat belt on or you'll be fined. Buying a car is very expensive so if you want a s/hnd car go to the sat/sun street car market in PJ. near to the Indian cinema.I got a bargain Kancil for MR7,600 ! Bargain basement.Don't forget to bring a good mechanic with you for re-assurance.


----------



## andyong (Jul 3, 2009)

shiara said:


> Dear All,
> I will be moving to Damansara, in Klang Valley. I've heard about the problems with public transport and taxi over there, so is a car necessary? I need opinions before setting aside a sum for car.
> 
> Thanks all for your advise.


"It is better to have your own car because the public transport in Damansara and KL is not very efficient. The waiting time for taking the public transport is at least 30 mins to 1 hour."


----------

